# Schweinfurter Freeride Stammtisch



## Cobra1982 (1. November 2005)

Moin,

Nachdem wir letztes WE am Geiskopf eine Menge Schweinfurter getroffen haben die sich alle nicht kannten haben wir beschlossen einen Schweinfurter Freeride Stammtisch aufzumachen.

Es geht uns einfach darum in der nächsten Saison gemeinsam in einer größeren Gruppe die Bikeparks unsicher zu machen und evtl. einige DH Rennen mitzufahren.

Ebenso werden wir auch dieses Jahr wieder zu Megavalanche nach Alpe d Huez fahren.

Keine Sorge es handelt sich bei der bestehenden Truppe um Anfänger die das ganze aus Spaß an der Sache betreiben.

Wer Interesse hat möge bitte hier ins Forum Posten.

Cheers


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (2. November 2005)

Na,dann schaun mer mal , was alles zusammen kommt.
Ich bin dabei
Gruß Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtKing (2. November 2005)

Hi Leute,

solange es kein Schlachtschüssel-Stammtisch wird, wäre ich auch dabei.
Nur Anfänger, schade! Aber egal, es geht ja ums Freifahren.

Vielleicht ist ja auch der Trail-Kehrer dabei. Hab ich kürzlich in der Wurzelabfahrt getroffen und kommt wohl aus SW. Echt fleissig, der Bursche - nur schade, daß seine ganze Mühe umsonst war, denn inzwischen sind schon wieder Tausende von Blättern auf die Trails gefallen...

bis dann


----------



## Mr.Chili (2. November 2005)

Warum nur für FR? ........willste den rest net dabei ham Marc?


----------



## Cobra1982 (2. November 2005)

Hi Klaus,

Ich sag mal so, wir nehmen jeden der mit dem Rad vom Stammtisch springen kann.     

Ne im ernst es ist natürlich jeder wilkommen. 

Vielleicht bekommt man dich auf diesem Weg auch mal in einen Bike Park


Prost


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (2. November 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nur für FR? ........willste den rest net dabei ham Marc?



Hallo Klaus , gehst du noch ins X-mal ? hab dich nie mehr gesehen.
Du darfst natürlich kommen , hattest ja mal nen Freireiter.   
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Mr.Chili (2. November 2005)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus , gehst du noch ins X-mal ? hab dich nie mehr gesehen.
> Du darfst natürlich kommen , hattest ja mal nen Freireiter.
> Gruß Ernie



Klaar geh ich noch hin, war aber ein paar Tage in Nürnbersch, und zurzeit muß ich in den anderen Studios öfters mal vertreten.


----------



## road runner (3. November 2005)

Servus 
Warum nicht.
Ich bleib auf den laufenden wenn sich was ergibt schau ich gerne mal vorbei.


----------



## wounded knee (5. November 2005)

Bin zu jeder schandtat bereit. Der Freifahrer aus Volkach Ps.Gruß und Dank an Erich für das Bild.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (5. November 2005)

wounded knee schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zu jeder schandtat bereit. Der Freifahrer aus Volkach Ps.Gruß und Dank an Erich für das Bild.



Hallo Gerhard , dein Nickname hätte am vergangenen WE auch zu meinen Knie gepasst.  
Wenn was zusammenkommt posten wir es hier oder ich ruf dich kurz an.
Gruß Erich


----------



## wounded knee (13. Januar 2006)

:An alle Stammtischbrüder , hupps den gibt es ja noch garnicht,  ist denn das Thema schon vom Tisch. Wär echt schade wenn mann das nicht auf die reihe kriegen . Gruß an Ernie ,marc,und alle SCHNÜDEL:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road runner (23. Januar 2006)

Tja Stammtisch ade?


----------



## Cobra1982 (31. Januar 2006)

Sorry, hab das wohl ein bischen einschlafen lassen.

Haue Morgen mal die andern Chaoten an und stell dann hier nen Termin ein.

Bin inszwichen auch schon weit fortgeschritten mit der Terminplanung, so das es was zu planen gibt.

Bis die Tage.

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Chili (31. Januar 2006)

Wie?  Marc biste aufgewacht?


----------



## wounded knee (1. Februar 2006)

gott sei dank SCHWEINFURT LEBT


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (1. Februar 2006)

In der Stille liegt die Kraft.... oder gut ding braucht weile


----------



## Cobra1982 (1. Februar 2006)

Moinsen,

hab heute einen Teil der Meute angehauen.

Wir haben uns auf folgenden Termin geeinigt.

Treffen am Mittwoch den 08.02.06 um 18:30 im Chayenne (ehemals Brazil) in Schweinfurt.

Bitte bringt euren Terminkalender mit.

PS: Ist von euch jemand am WE zum radeln zu motivieren??

Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road runner (5. Februar 2006)

Servus 
Wenn sich es einrichten lässt komm ich gerne vorbei da ich nicht genau weis wie es bei mir zeitlich aussieht.
bis dann.


----------



## wounded knee (6. Februar 2006)

Mittwoch geht klar Gibt ja viel zu bereden,habe nämlich jede menge Zeit dieses Jahr.


----------



## Cobra1982 (6. Februar 2006)

Hab nen Tisch reserviert. Einfach bei der Bedienung nach Marc fragen.


----------



## Cobra1982 (8. Februar 2006)

So,

hat ja schon mal ganz gut geklappt.

Der nächste Stammtisch ist am Mittwoch in zwei Wochen zur gleichen Uhrzeit/gleiche Location angesetzt.

Biken am Sonntag steht auch. Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt machen wir noch aus.

Bis die Tage

Prost


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. Februar 2006)

wounded knee schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch geht klar Gibt ja viel zu bereden,habe nämlich jede menge Zeit dieses Jahr.




Hallo Gerhard , vergiss nicht deinen Dämpfer mitzubringen.
Gruß Erich


----------



## wounded knee (20. Februar 2006)

geht klar bis mittw. RIDE ON:


----------



## Cobra1982 (20. Februar 2006)

Also bis Mittwoch gleiche Uhrzeit.

Mein Knie passt immer noch zu deinem Nick


----------



## wounded knee (20. Februar 2006)

Glaube ich habe den richtigen nahmen schon für uns gefunden. Rückschlüsse auf nicht vorhandene FAHRTECHNICK sind natürlich rein zufällig.:


----------



## wounded knee (2. März 2006)

wie schauts aus scho was klargemacht wegen nächsten stammtisch?            ruft mich an.Bin jeza erst amol des wo beim skifoan( FREERIDE RULES )auch im schnee.


----------



## Fireball83 (3. März 2006)

Moin Gerdi,

was gehtn? Mußt mich jetzt auch ma ins Forum setzen um auszuchecken wann ihr ein paar nette Trails befahren geht. Denn da will ich mit!!! 
Momentan schauts hier in WÜ schlecht mit biken aus, da schneits wie Sau. Muß ich wohl meine Spikes aufziehen, hehe

Gruß
Sebbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (11. März 2006)

wounded knee schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts aus scho was klargemacht wegen nächsten stammtisch?            ruft mich an.Bin jeza erst amol des wo beim skifoan( FREERIDE RULES )auch im schnee.




..... na Gerhard , Schifoan heil überstanden?
 
Dein Dämpfer sollte anfangs der Woche wieder da sein. Ich werdedich dann anrufen. 
Gruß Erich


----------



## Mr.Chili (13. März 2006)

Scheint ja wirklich so zu sein das das ganze immer an einen Wochentag stattfindet wo ich NIE kann.
...........................Marc


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. März 2006)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint ja wirklich so zu sein das das ganze immer an einen Wochentag stattfindet wo ich NIE kann.
> ...........................Marc



......Klaus , sei mal weng flexibler und schmoll net gleich


----------



## Mr.Chili (14. März 2006)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:
			
		

> ......Klaus , sei mal weng flexibler und schmoll net gleich



He DICKER ALTER MANN ich bin weder am schmollen noch unflexibel,
das würde sich ganz anders anhören.


----------



## wounded knee (18. März 2006)

hallo meine lieben stammtischbrüder,ihr sollt doch nicht streiten, seit lieb zueinander.hab meine knochen wieder alle sortiert die erkältung fast auskurriert warte jetzt noch auf nachricht wenn der nächste stammti,istund auf mein dämpfr, dann könn mer loslech. schönen grus an fireball83.ride on der berg ruft


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. März 2006)

Der Dämpfer könnt scho widder drin sei in dei kanonental.Der licht bei mir.
Meld dich mal , zwecks Montage und anschliesender ausfahrt.
Gruß Erich


----------



## wounded knee (25. März 2006)

würd ma sach übergabe mittwoch 18.30 stammi einbau selbst(donnerstag)freitag testfahrt samstag und oder sonntag heizen bis der arzt kommt.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (19. April 2006)

Nächster Stammtisch Mittwoch 26.04.06
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Cobra1982 (2. Mai 2006)

So und weils schön ist machen wir diesen Mittwoch gleich wieder einen.

 @ Knee, Hast du schäden von Wildbad davon getragen?

Heinz hat den passenden Namen gefunden.

Der Stammtisch heisst ab jezt nur noch "Freies Training"



Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (13. Mai 2006)

Gibts den Stammtisch noch??? Immernoch Mittwoch im Chayene???


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (19. Mai 2006)

So sieht wohl im moment das Schlüsselbein von Marc aus.Immer das selbe mit den Jungen "wilden"


----------



## Cobra1982 (20. Mai 2006)

Hey Ernie,

Nee das ist nicht mein Schlüsselbein.

Meins ist leider 2 mal in der nähe des Gelenks durch und mittlerweile verdrahtet. Die Fotos habe ich unter meine Fotos reingestellt.

Ja am mittwoch ist wieder Stammtisch im Chayenne

Prost


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (20. Mai 2006)

Cobra1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ernie,
> 
> Nee das ist nicht mein Schlüsselbein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marc, schon wieder zu hause?
Gute Besserung - bis Mittwoch dann.
Gruß Ernie


----------

